# كيفيه حساب تكلفة عمارة سكنية بسهوله جدا



## hossamkatab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ملف ورد لحساب تكلفة تقريبىه لانشاء عمارة سكنية 
وذلك بمعرفة التكلفه التقريبة للمتر المسطح للخرسانات والمبانى والتشطيبات


----------



## mh702 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## e-a-e (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا" وبارك الله فيك على الموضوع


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## مصطفى كريم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى مشكور لكن الملف مش شغال ليه


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## هانى عصمت (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## ابورنيم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ash hag (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي مجهودك ولكن لي ملحوظة :
أن هذه الحسابات تكون لعمارة في حدود من 6 إلي 7 أدوار بحد أقصي و لكن أعلي من هذا يجب أن نأخذ في الحسبان زيادة نسبة الاساسات ( لبشة مسلحة ) و الحوائط الخرسانية التي سيتم اضافتها لمقاومة أحمال الرياح و الزلازل


----------



## white heart2010 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## almass (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> اخى مشكور لكن الملف مش شغال ليه



نفس المشكلة


----------



## mohands medo (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااا


----------



## بركة محمد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا" وبارك الله فيك على الموضوع*​


----------



## العبد لله (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ملف رائع يا بش مهندس 

ولكن في استفسار

حضرتك انت بتقول ان ال م 2 خرسانه مسلحه بيكلف 210 جنيه

هل هذا المبلغ شامل المون من ( حديد ورمل وزلط واسمنت) والمصنعيات ايضأ

نفس السؤال مع باقي البنود

استفسار اخر بعد اذنك


----------



## no_way (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى ولكن بعد التحميل الملف لا يفتح


----------



## hossamkatab (6 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله
الفئات شامله المون والمصنعيه وكما ذكرت هى ارقام تقريبة استرشاديه 
مثال الخرسانة مكونات المتر المكعب
90 كجم حديد و 0.8 م3 زلط و 0.4 رمل و 7 شكاير اسمنت و 110 مصنعيه م3
= 300 + 95 +8+193+110 جنيه بترتيب البنود = حوالى 705 جنيه 
اى حوالى 700 جنيه للتقريب
مع العلم ان المصنعيه تتغير بتغير الدور واسعار المواد متغيرة ولكن هى استرشاديه 
ولو حسبنا المتر المسطح بعد تسيح الكمرات يكون سمكه حوالى 30 سم 
ويكون نصيب المتر المسطح 700 * 0.3 = 210 جنيه
والاخر ياخد زيادة 10 % هالك كما ذكرت


----------



## hossamkatab (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الذى لم يفتح معهم الملف انا استخدم ورد 2007 واحتمال انهم يستخدمون اصدار اقل


----------



## galal980 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
والحساب بالجنيه المصري​


----------



## osama anter (6 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم كتير ياملك


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
الله ام صلي علي محمد و علي ال محمد


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (6 ديسمبر 2010)

هي اسعار تقريبيه بس في المعقول شكرا


----------



## م احمد عيسي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hossamkatab (6 ديسمبر 2010)

لو احد الاخوة متابع الاسعار الحاليه ممكن يعدل الاسعار ويرفع الملف تانى


----------



## م. مكسيم العواد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## هيثم محمد على (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hany_kortoba (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيل الشكر للمهندس hossamkatab
مجهود ممتاز وفكر جيد
الملفات تعمل بشكل جيد و فعلا هى تعمل على 2007
ارجو من المهندس hossamkatab رفعها مرة اخرى بعد حفظها على 97 او 2003 لتعم الفائدة لانة فعلا ملف مميز​


----------



## hossamkatab (7 ديسمبر 2010)

وجزاكم الله خيرا
انا هحاول اعمل ملف اكسل بحيث نضع قيه المساحة وعدد الادوار ويحسب التكلفة الاجماليه
بس ياريت لو حد متابع للاسعار الحاليه يعرفنا لو فيه حاجة اتغيرت عشان انا مش فى مصر حاليا ومش متابع الاسعار


----------



## تامر شهير (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن من فضلكم رفعها على اوفس2003


----------



## hossamkatab (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*Office 2003*

I save file with office 2003


----------



## بابكر قرشى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

1000شكر على المجهود الرائع
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز هذه الطريقة غير دقيقة ولاتعطي نتائج تقريبية اعتقد يمكن اللجوء اليها عندما يكون لديك طابق واحد وبمساحة صغيرة


----------



## alngar1969 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## بن دحمان (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور..


----------



## تامر شهير (7 ديسمبر 2010)

hossamkatab قال:


> i save file with office 2003



جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## bboumediene (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## م/أسامة (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا" وبارك الله فيك على الموضوع*​


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## دار التصميم (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engero (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## engero (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله
 عنا كل خير​


----------



## engero (23 يناير 2011)

بصراحة كنت محتاجه مووووووووت
شكررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## engero (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## سيدرشاد (23 يناير 2011)

*اخى مشكور لكن الملف مش شغال ليه*​


----------



## ahmed bak (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shhrazad2003 (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## Jamal (24 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الملف باصدار 2007 اليكم الملف بعد حفظه باصدار 2003


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## RESEARCHER (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد العراقي (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الف شكر


----------



## املاك (29 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه*​


----------



## ابو العطا (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك من علمه


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## khezzari (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابو العطا (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور


----------



## حسنى جلال محمد (4 فبراير 2011)

عايز اعرف ازاى احمل الموضوع وانزلة ع الجهاز عندى


----------



## سيدرشاد (4 فبراير 2011)

الملف مش شغال ممكن تنزيلة مرة تانية


----------



## نجانجا (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمودشمس (5 فبراير 2011)

اخي لعزيز لك كل الشكر و التقدير على هذه المجموعة من الكتب والدروس و البرامج واسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## خالد السامرائي (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## haedar alrobae (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## elfares (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور أخي


----------



## املاك (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed bak (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hesham galal (17 مارس 2011)

lممتاز جدا


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (17 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا *


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا عم...بس لو خليت الاسعار بالدولار ...يمكن احسن


----------



## هيثم البطل (19 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك 
*


----------



## ريكافكو (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## حسن احمد (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## allhgory (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا" وبارك الله فيك على الموضوع


----------



## حسن احمد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wael-b (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## adhmdemo (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## elfares (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## ayman shawky (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس عمرو أحمد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عمرو أحمد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asdnet36 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## المهندس/مصباح (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمادالحوت (21 ديسمبر 2011)

thnk you


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

طريقة مقاولين


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وذنبك ان شاء الله مغفور


----------



## mokh (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر ا لك


----------



## حيدر ناصر (21 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## الفريش (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بابكر امين (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريمة* (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## اسلام عمران (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aboalaa33 (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المقاول6680 (6 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخى..... واشكر المنتدى بالكامل على جهدهم العظيم


----------



## anmarsalim (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا 
لكني ارى ان كانت الطريقة تقريبية او للتخمين السريع فانه يكفي ضرب المساحة للطابق الواحد xعدد الطوابق xسعر المتر المربع والذي يكون معتمدا على درجة الانهاء وذلك دون الحاجة الى الدخول في تفاصيل كميات الكونكريت ال باقي فقرات الانهاء
مثلا في العراق يكفي ان تضرب المساحة الكلية x 400$ تقريبا للعمارة التجارية او السكنية (وهذه كلفة تخمينية )لاعمال انهاء (او ما تسمونه تشطيب متوسطة الجودة ) ويزداد الرقم طبعا بزيادة درجة الانهاء ونوعية وجودة مواد الانهاء 
تمنياتي لكم بالموفقية 
اما اذا الرقم المطلوب دقيقا فانه يتم حساب كل فقرة على حدة ابتداء من الاسس وانت صاعد


----------



## جوفريز (8 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا للمعلومات 
وفقكم الله


----------



## amm70 (8 مارس 2012)

الف شكر لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sendbad2011 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد قمصان (8 مارس 2012)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## عزت محروس (8 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## حمزهههههه (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد ابراهيم . (8 مارس 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## احمد عيد عبدالعزيز (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس بدون خبرة (10 مارس 2012)

لم اكتسب خبرة بعد:11:


----------



## هانى حميده (10 مارس 2012)

:1:مشكووووووور


----------



## eng.mahmoudelkayal (10 مارس 2012)

الكلام بيظهر للأسف فى برنامج الورد غريب ؟


----------



## abo 7amza1 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا"


----------



## وجية سمير (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## وليد عدوى (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## khalat (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## spook2013 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخي​


----------



## باشمهندس ايمن (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باشمهندس ايمن (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## m.abdalla (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكورا


----------



## كريم بن ناصر (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## كريم بن ناصر (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## تنوب قنوى (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير لهذا الجهد المقدم


----------



## marale (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedelgindy (6 فبراير 2014)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## CE.AMF (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## CE.AMF (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## pesso1234 (6 فبراير 2014)

good


----------



## تامر البدوي (6 فبراير 2014)

65ytttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## عماد25 (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alhaysm (6 فبراير 2014)

*الانتى*

:30:


----------



## يمامة (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرااخى الفاضل جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (6 فبراير 2014)

الله يبارك بكل الجهود الطيبة


----------



## man82 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdulla2010 (6 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## JAJA1 (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hysoom_eng (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## mtwf (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## النيوبرين (7 فبراير 2014)

الله ينورعليك


----------



## abdulghani qaseem (4 يناير 2015)

مشكوووور


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (4 يناير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## محمداحمد5 (4 يناير 2015)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Badrhelal111 (4 يناير 2015)

:20:


----------



## BOXA (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م.بندر الضباره (18 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mohamed eldahan (15 يوليو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

